# At Frenchmans Cove



## Joe Egan (Nov 19, 2008)

Our first time to St. Thomas and the Frenchmans Cove is a GREAT place to have as a home base.  The units are Marriott first class. We are in building number 2 and watch the cruse ships come in each morning from our balcony.
The weather has been great since Sunday. The forcast each day says scattered showers but not a drop. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## tinkerbell2 (Nov 19, 2008)

What is the beach like ?
As a Marriott owner, do you know if they have Elite perks such as Platinum Marriott Rewards for owning several weeks ?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 19, 2008)

Joe:  Glad you like it.

A few questions for you:  Did you find airfares to be competitive in price, or were you rather fixed in what you had to pay (i.e. little of no competition)?

Is the construction there 100% complete or are they still building?

Are all the pools conveniently located or do you have a long walk to jump in one?

How are the unit views in general?   Do some of the units face the island itself or are all the units facing the water?

What does Marriott offer for activities to their guests?


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 19, 2008)

A few questions for you: Did you find airfares to be competitive in price, or were you rather fixed in what you had to pay (i.e. little of no competition)?

*Best deal I've found is CO out of EWR. We drive to the Fairfield at EWR and for a 1 night stay we park the car. We're going in FEB 09' for 30 days and the rate is about $200. Lots of flights in NYC airports but I'm unfamiliar with the Mass. area. Recently some folks have flown into PR and taken a small flight over to STT. They say it was cheaper but I prefer direct flights.*

Is the construction there 100% complete or are they still building?

*They'll be building till 2012, maybe longer now that the economy has downturned a bit. You don't notice the construction noise very much at all.*

Are all the pools conveniently located or do you have a long walk to jump in one?

*Only one pool built at FC so far. You can take elevators or steps to get to it. I don't think it's at all inconvenient but some folks do. The resort is built on the side of a hill so nothing is really a level walk.*

How are the unit views in general? Do some of the units face the island itself or are all the units facing the water?

*All units are ocean view. Nothing faces the Island or garden. Depending on the bldg you could be looking straight out at the bay or across the bay to Charlotte Amalie. There are some obstucted views but they are very few and only on the lower floors of certain bldg's.*

What does Marriott offer for activities to their guests?

*Joe can answer this one. I've been there twice so far but have not paid much attention to resort activities. Too many other neat things to do on and off the Island.*

Joe,
Is the checkin bldg open or are they still located in bldg 2?
Have they started valet parking yet?


----------



## Joe Egan (Nov 19, 2008)

We are not  familiar with the Elite Perks program but hopefully some else will respond.

We flew in from PHL to SJU to STT with the SJU to STT on Cape Air, a nine passenger plane. Regretable the sky was overcast with light rain and we didn't get to enjoy the view of all the out islands.

Constuction continues at Island Time but it does not effect us.

There is only one pool and it is at beach level. The facility is built on a hill and if you are not in the two lower buildings then you need to take your elevator to your buildings ground floor the cross the driveway to building one or two and take another elevator to its ground floor then either take stairs or another elevator to the pool. If you are a family with children you may want to request building #1 or #2.
We are permitted to use the pool at the Marriott Frenchmans Reef and the pool at the Marriott Morningstar next door.

The buildings all have views of the ocean and the inlet to the harbor.
Building #1 is turned towards Charlotte Amalie more then the ocean.


----------



## Lingber (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, Anyone, have any info on the activities offered at this resort? Seriously considering a trip there and would appreciate some feed back!

Thanks!


----------



## djs113 (Jan 7, 2009)

Its a great resort

we are going for our third year next month

We opened the resort with JimF Presidents week 2 years back

The new check in building is now open, no more checking in the temp office

Resort is a great size - despite only one pool being currently open it never felt crowded - many people are doing stuff all over the island or visiting the neighboring islands - so the pool never felt crowded

the beach is OK, they are still working out some legal issues pertaining to the coral reef and dock there

As previous poster said, you can also use the beaches next door at the Morningstar hotel

they have a kids club there if you have kids

they have an outdoor restaurant next to the pool

they have paddle boats, jet skiis, etc to rent on beach

many people go snorkeling as well


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jan 7, 2009)

djs113 said:


> Its a great resort
> 
> we are going for our third year next month
> 
> ...



I'm closing on a Platinum week now. Cant wait to get down there. Looks like the dock is going to be fixed(see link). Now, if they could only get rid of the coral.http://www.virginislandsdailynews.com/index.pl/article?id=17631837


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 7, 2009)

djs113 said:


> Its a great resort
> 
> we are going for our third year next month
> 
> ...



See you down there Dave. What Bldg are you going to try for? I'm thinking I'll try for a high floor in #5 the St John bldg. I'll be there for a while and I'm a little concerned that we'll get tired of the elevator trips.

Good news about the checkin center. I didn't think that was open yet.


----------



## 714 (Jan 17, 2009)

jimf41 said:


> A few questions for you: Did you find airfares to be competitive in price, or were you rather fixed in what you had to pay (i.e. little of no competition)?
> 
> *Best deal I've found is CO out of EWR. We drive to the Fairfield at EWR and for a 1 night stay we park the car. We're going in FEB 09' for 30 days and the rate is about $200. Lots of flights in NYC airports but I'm unfamiliar with the Mass. area. Recently some folks have flown into PR and taken a small flight over to STT. They say it was cheaper but I prefer direct flights.*
> 
> ...


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 22, 2009)

When we were there last May nothing had been started the the hill buildings--just digging--have any of those been started. Talking about the hill farthest from the hotel.


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 22, 2009)

Also are they still charging for an umbrella on the beach there?? I think that is the height of ridiculous!


----------



## icydog (Jan 22, 2009)

*About our stay here and a question about mailing things home to NJ*

We are at the Frenchman's Cove now on our owner's week. They do not charge for umbrellas over here but they do charge at the hotel (but with a timeshare key you don't have to pay) 

We did the tour and got our $100 x 2 for each couple. We used the money to pay for three lunches with drinks. 

We went to Magan's Bay. We hate the roads and driving on the wrong on the road. The people here are very nice. 

We found a cheap grocery store called "Cost U Less" that a Marriott front desk clerk showed us. It really did cost us less, much less. It is like a warehouse club but not as well stocked as a BJs or Costco.

We love the timeshare and the location. We are having a wonderful time and hate the thought on leaving on Saturday. 

*Question: *Can we mail things home from the US Post Office on the Island in priority flat rate boxes. I was thinking of mailing my clothes home and packing my luggage with liquor.


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 22, 2009)

Glad to hear they are not charging for umbrellas on the beach--we had to pay $40 for one week while there last May--it was particularly irritating since we could use the ones at Morningstar for free!


----------



## djs113 (Jan 22, 2009)

hey jim

we go down on feb 14, will u still be there or are you going before Presidents week again?

I requested the part of St John (St John is a huge building) building behind building 2 - Virgin Gorda, top floor of course

great news on the dock being rebuilt eventually...........   now we just have work on the Coral / Calcium deposits and the 2nd pool  --  then Paradise would be complete

let me know 

- David


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jan 22, 2009)

Any word yet on the shoreline coral removal?


----------



## icydog (Jan 23, 2009)

Umbrellas are free but the two top tiers are for smokers which irks me no end since I am asthmatic and the smell of smoke kills me. The two tops tiers are the best for shade and I see moms with babies hiding in corners trying to stay in the shade while trying to shelter themselves from the smoke. I am going to talk to the GM today about that, that is if I can find him/her.

We are in room 545 which is in the middle of the top group of villas. We do not look at construction and have a beautiful view of the bay. Any villa in this building would be spectacular. Also the buildings directly below us would be as nice and would not require three elevators, only two, to get to the pool. 

I highly recommend the Cost U Less Warehouse store. We bought enough food for a week and saved big money by doing the shopping there. We bought fresh chicken breast, spaghetti, frozen pizzas, sodas, tuna fish, talapia, etc etc for almost the same prices as stateside. Also we got the best $6 bottles of wine there comparable to $15 wine in the 50 states. 

I am going to post another thread about using the Post Office here. I want to  ship clothing home in a priority mail flat rate box and send liquor home in my check on luggage.


----------



## icydog (Jan 23, 2009)

SpikeMauler said:


> Any word yet on the shoreline coral removal?



I never heard anything but I had the worst tour guide in my history of taking Marriott tours. He was brand new and kept us the full 90 minutes asking us rhetorical questions over and over. Finally I said, _we can't afford this. No matter how much it is--- we cannot afford another week. 
_ Only then would he let us out of there.


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 23, 2009)

Just to confirm I was asking about charges for umbrellas on the beach area?? Not for the ones around the pool--if they charged for those I would be even more irate!


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 23, 2009)

Mariawolf-
I'll confirm this in two weeks but last year the umbrellas at the beach at the Cove were $5 per day or $20 for the week. They only have about a dozen as it is a very small beach. The beach chairs and umbrellas around the pool are free. I don't think this is unreasonable when you consider it costs $25 a day at Ocean Pointe for two chairs and 1 umbrella. There is also a large shade tree on the right side of the beach that is my favorite spot.

While the umbrellas around the pool are free there aren't a lot of them. So far I haven't noticed any "crack of dawn" pool chair hogs and you could still find shade around the pool as late as 10:00 AM. This is the third high season for the resort and I believe they have about half of the units built now so we'll see what it's like this year.

Icydog-
Where is the Cost U Less? The one thing I haven't been able to get down there is inexpensive wine. Sounds like a great place but do you have to pay a membership fee?

DJS113-
David, I'll be there starting 6 FEB for 4 weeks. I'm retiring the week I get back so it's sort of a retirement present for us. I requested high floor in BLDG 1,5,or 2 in that order. The views have to be great from Bldg 5 but I'm not sure I want to deal with the elevator trips for a month.


----------



## djs113 (Jan 23, 2009)

Jim

email me where you are when you get down there

we can meet at bar like 2 years ago when i get down there 

(now that the bar is much bigger than 2 years ago when it was basically a table in front of the MAZE)

we always shop at the supermarket half way to Red hook called "Food Center" - about 15 mins away by car, very nice, well stocked, and very clean - very similar to a supermarket up here in the states - they have a full, extensive selections of wines and liquors there to purchase - high end and regular table wines - they are open very late to - i think it was til 10pm each night

Pueblo in town is not clean, and very seedy feeling - i would not let my wife go there alone at night

There is no membership fee for Cost U Less

just my thoughts

- David


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jan 23, 2009)

jimf41 said:


> Mariawolf-
> I'll confirm this in two weeks but last year the umbrellas at the beach at the Cove were $5 per day or $20 for the week. They only have about a dozen as it is a very small beach. The beach chairs and umbrellas around the pool are free. I don't think this is unreasonable when you consider it costs $25 a day at Ocean Pointe for two chairs and 1 umbrella. There is also a large shade tree on the right side of the beach that is my favorite spot.
> 
> While the umbrellas around the pool are free there aren't a lot of them. So far I haven't noticed any "crack of dawn" pool chair hogs and you could still find shade around the pool as late as 10:00 AM. This is the third high season for the resort and I believe they have about half of the units built now so we'll see what it's like this year.
> ...



Wow,4 weeks! I'm jealous. I've noticed Platinum weeks have been dropping lately. Just seen one listed for $16,500. Maybe time to pick up another week or wait it out to try and find bottom. Hopefully values will bounce back in the next couple of years. 
BTW   Happy Retirement.


----------



## 714 (Jan 23, 2009)

"we always shop at the supermarket half way to Red hook called "Food Center" - about 15 mins away by car, very nice, well stocked, and very clean - very similar to a supermarket up here in the states - they have a full, extensive selections of wines and liquors there to purchase - high end and regular table wines - they are open very late to - i think it was til 10pm each night"
We are going down on Sunday for a week and have been going to St. Thomas for several years, and have as you mentioned, also always shop at the "Food Center" in Red Hook and I agree with you that is is quite similar to a market in the states and the prices are reasonable and it is very clean.
Enjoy your time in Feb. down there, we can't wait for Sunday.


----------



## CMF (Jan 23, 2009)

What are the restaurant options at Frenchman's Cove?  Could a family pull off a "no cooking" vacation there?

Charles


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 23, 2009)

CMF said:


> What are the restaurant options at Frenchman's Cove?  Could a family pull off a "no cooking" vacation there?
> 
> Charles



Absolutely, but you'll have to rent a car to do it. The restaurant in the Cove was pretty decent I thought but the hotel restaurants are average at best IMO. In and around town there are great restaurants ranging from reasonable to pretty darn expensive. You'll never visit all of them in a week. I was surprised to find a bar in town, Cafe Amici, with pretty decent pizza. The ones I always go back to are Craig & Sally's, Oceana, Mims, Hook Line & Sinker, Randy's and the Banana Tree Grill. Those are a few in Charlotte Amalie. Check out these websites for a few more.

http://www.frommers.com/destinations/stthomasusvi/97_inddin.html#

http://www.10best.com/St._Thomas,U.S._Virgin_Islands/Restaurants/

http://travel.nytimes.com/travel/gu...in-islands/st-thomas/restaurant-listings.html


----------



## djs113 (Jan 23, 2009)

Only 1 poolside "bar style" restaurant, and about 5-6 restaurants next door at Frenchmans Reef Hotel

We have been to St Thomas about a half dozen times or so and have never eaten at the same restaurant twice - we have a list 0f 20-25 that we like around the island

only cooking we do is breakfast in the room 

here are some links showing some of the choices


http://www.frommers.com/destinations/stthomasusvi/97_inddin.html
http://usvi.diningguide.com/dl1st.htm
http://www.virginislandsmap.com/stthomas/dining/listofrestaurants-link.htm
http://www.10best.com/St._Thomas,U.S._Virgin_Islands/Restaurants/
http://www.virginislandsthisweek.com/st_thomas_restaurants/
http://www.fodors.com/world/caribbean/us-virgin-islands/restaurants-nam.html


more choices than you can ever eat in

- david


----------



## djs113 (Jan 23, 2009)

Jim

Great minds think alike

:rofl: 

- David


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 23, 2009)

I guess the umbrella prices have come down--I paid $40 for one last May--I am sorry but I still think that charging for an umbrella is ridiculous.  I am an early pool person so I always got one at the pool but don't understand why they are free to owners at Morningstar beach but not at the actual timeshare.


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 23, 2009)

mariawolf said:


> I guess the umbrella prices have come down--I paid $40 for one last May--I am sorry but I still think that charging for an umbrella is ridiculous.  I am an early pool person so I always got one at the pool but don't understand why they are free to owners at Morningstar beach but not at the actual timeshare.



I think it has more to do with the number of umbrellas available rather than anything else. If they didn't charge something than you would have an Aruba like situation where all the palapas are taken by 7:00 AM but they're empty till noon or later. I understand they've taken to charging for them now and that has alleviated the situation somewhat. At Morningstar they have 50-100 umbrellas and they do charge non-guests. So far Cove guests get them free and I hope that continues. As far as what you paid last May $40 is about right if you rented by the day. I don't know if they still have a weekly deal.


----------



## icydog (Jan 24, 2009)

I guess you all missed this in my two previous posts

But there is *NO charge* for the umbrellas on the beach or at the pool. Nothing, nada, zilch. Don't worry-- Be happy!!!

The cheapest liquor place is the store next to K-Mart.


----------



## icydog (Jan 24, 2009)

SpikeMauler said:


> Wow,4 weeks! I'm jealous. I've noticed Platinum weeks have been dropping lately. *Just seen one listed for $16,500.* Maybe time to pick up another week or wait it out to try and find bottom. Hopefully values will bounce back in the next couple of years.
> BTW   Happy Retirement.



Where did you see one for $16,500. I would be interested in that week. But I probably won't buy it for myself because we are timeshare poor. My neighbors want one.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jan 24, 2009)

icydog said:


> Where did you see one for $16,500. I would be interested in that week. But I probably won't buy it for myself because we are timeshare poor. My neighbors want one.



This is a Platinum Annual 2br
http://www.timesharesonly.com/timeshare/1222846


----------



## m61376 (Jan 24, 2009)

SpikeMauler said:


> This is a Platinum Annual 2br
> http://www.timesharesonly.com/timeshare/1222846



Just be careful when looking at these ads. It may be a Platinum week, but I looked cursorily and saw it listed as a "prime" week. Since II probably considers even Silver weeks there as "red" weeks, listings will often designate them as prime. Make sure you tell your friend to confirm the season if they pursue the listing.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jan 24, 2009)

m61376 said:


> Just be careful when looking at these ads. It may be a Platinum week, but I looked cursorily and saw it listed as a "prime" week. Since II probably considers even Silver weeks there as "red" weeks, listings will often designate them as prime. Make sure you tell your friend to confirm the season if they pursue the listing.



They have it listed as a Platinum Week:http://www.timesharesonly.com/resort/A6UJ9A004314

Obviously, if you were interested in this Week you should call and verify that it is indeed a Platinum Week and that it is Annual usage. The Ad states that it is both, but could be wrong. I purchased one a couple of months ago for less,so I think the Ad is legit.
BTW - That website lists all the seasons(silver,gold,platinum,platinum plus) as Prime.


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've inquired with the broker. I'll let you know when they respond.


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 25, 2009)

It's platinum;

Hello James & Thanks for your inquiry.
This is an annual Platinum Season 2/2, & the 1st usage would be 2010.
See this resort's Calendar here:
http://www.vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/resorts/uv/pdfs/uv_calendar.


----------



## icydog (Jan 25, 2009)

*Don't pay for DVDs!!*



jimf41 said:


> I think it has more to do with the number of umbrellas available rather than anything else. If they didn't charge something than you would have an Aruba like situation where all the palapas are taken by 7:00 AM but they're empty till noon or later. I understand they've taken to charging for them now and that has alleviated the situation somewhat. At Morningstar they have 50-100 umbrellas and they do charge non-guests. So far Cove guests get them free and I hope that continues. As far as what you paid last May $40 is about right if you rented by the day. I don't know if they still have a weekly deal.



As I said, *the umbrellas were free,* but then they tried to charge me $2.50 to rent a movie. We looked through all the available DVDs and found them old and some even had Blockbuster decals advertising $9.99 sale prices. At $2.50 a pop for rentals it was easy to see this was a big profit center for Marriott.  

I spoke with a manager, Naomi, who told me that I had to pay. I said these DVDs had whiskers they were so old and I further explained that other timeshares allowed their owners two DVDs at a time for free. If they, the owners, kept them longer than 24 then they would be charged late fees. Bottom line, *she gave me the DVDs for free. *

*If you complain and give a rational explanation they will comply *If enough of us complain they will rectify an inequity. I suggest you all refuse to pay the rental fees, and the fees will go the way of the umbrella fees. They do not want to upset owners. After all we are their biggest customer base and we are also the pocketbook that feeds them.


----------



## TEDK63 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ahhhh 2 threads same name....  got lost.  lol.   Jim (Congrats on the retirement!) and Dave  I too will be down the week of Feb 14th.   See you at the pool?

So, Jim  if elevator or stairs are not a problem bldg 5 is the best choice? What would you put as second choice?  (2 families 4 kids 2 5 year old and 2 9 year olds)


----------



## icydog (Feb 2, 2009)

TEDK63 said:


> Ahhhh 2 threads same name....  got lost.  lol.   Jim (Congrats on the retirement!) and Dave  I too will be down the week of Feb 14th.   See you at the pool?
> 
> So, Jim  if elevator or stairs are not a problem bldg 5 is the best choice? What would you put as second choice?  (2 families 4 kids 2 5 year old and 2 9 year olds)




When you are there, if you get a chance, please make your feelings known about the $2.50 per movie rental fee and the fact that the shaded areas are for smokers only. Thanks, that can help us all if we stand united. Otherwise, nothing will change.


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 3, 2009)

TEDK63 said:


> Ahhhh 2 threads same name....  got lost.  lol.   Jim (Congrats on the retirement!) and Dave  I too will be down the week of Feb 14th.   See you at the pool?
> 
> So, Jim  if elevator or stairs are not a problem bldg 5 is the best choice? What would you put as second choice?  (2 families 4 kids 2 5 year old and 2 9 year olds)



I've stayed at the TS twice now. Both times I was in room 162. I asked not to get that room this year just because I want something different but any high floor in Bldg 1 would be a great view. Bldg 2 and five face directly into the sunset. Bldg 5 wasn't open last year during my stay but one of the desk Mgr's told me it has the best views in the resort as Icydog has attested. Unfortunately it also requires a minimum of two elevator trips to get to the pool, three if you don't want to walk down the last flight of steps. My choices this year were for high floor in bldg 1,5 and 2 respectively. Bldg 2 is good and on the same level as bldg 1 but there is a steeple built on top of the restaurant that might interfere with your view from some of the room locations. 

The bldg locations that I really want to try aren't built yet. The ones that will be constructed on the other side of the pool/restaurant are the ones I want to try in the future. As far as  the pool goes, I'm really not much of a pool person. It's great to watch a sunset from the infinity pool with the cruise ships sailing out in the evening but we mostly go to Morningstar beach to spend the day. IMO the reason its so easy to get a pool chair is that most folks spend at least two or three days out of the resort shopping, going to St John etc.

When I wrote a review on Tripadvisor last year I mentioned that I have a PowerPoint show of the resort. It shows where the bldg's are and some other neat stuff. I plan on updating it this year but if anyone wants a copy send me an email at:
hornet25@mac.com


----------



## TEDK63 (Feb 6, 2009)

icydog said:


> When you are there, if you get a chance, please make your feelings known about the $2.50 per movie rental fee and the fact that the shaded areas are for smokers only. Thanks, that can help us all if we stand united. Otherwise, nothing will change.



I will make it a point to mention it.


----------



## TEDK63 (Feb 6, 2009)

Jim, just sent you an email requesting you PPT. I was scrolling through the Tripadvisors site and was looking for you review there.  What name do you post under?

Ted


----------



## beachgeekPA (Feb 6, 2009)

*Frenchman's Cove New Grocery Store*

Just returned last week....

There's a new grocery market in the KMART shopping plaza called Four Seasons. Reasonable selection and CLEAN. Produce seemed to be better than offered elsewhere. Beats driving to Red Hook.

Used Grocery Goddesses too for arrival delivery - but did have a problem with items out-of-date. (which they credited when brought to their attention).

Enjoy!


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 7, 2009)

OK,
Arrived yesterday for a long stay. A few quick notes for those coming next week. The duty free shop at STT is selling liquor at 15% discount for four or more bottles. Their regular prices are the best I've found on the Island. The road to Cost U Less and the Tutu mall, where the big supermarket is, is closed east bound from Havensight to rte 32. You can still get there but you have to do a big round robin almost to Red Hook. The path from the Cove to the Reef has been graded and graveled.

All else is great, weather is a little chilly. Today after my morning swim at Morningstar a cloud appeared and after toweling off I felt chilly and had to put on a Tee Shirt until the sun came out again. Just kidding, it's about 82 F. here most of the day.

Taking the tour tomorrow. I'll post on any new developments.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Feb 7, 2009)

jimf41 said:


> OK,
> Arrived yesterday for a long stay. A few quick notes for those coming next week. The duty free shop at STT is selling liquor at 15% discount for four or more bottles. Their regular prices are the best I've found on the Island. The road to Cost U Less and the Tutu mall, where the big supermarket is, is closed east bound from Havensight to rte 32. You can still get there but you have to do a big round robin almost to Red Hook. The path from the Cove to the Reef has been graded and graveled.
> 
> All else is great, weather is a little chilly. Today after my morning swim at Morningstar a cloud appeared and after toweling off I felt chilly and had to put on a Tee Shirt until the sun came out again. Just kidding, it's about 82 F. here most of the day.
> ...



Have a great time. BTW  Has construction halted or are they still building? Is the path to the Reef completed?


----------



## beachgeekPA (Feb 8, 2009)

Contruction continues to the building hanging on the cliff (next to\behind the gym).  There is gravel placed on a small part of the path to the reef....they have a long way to go. They did get approval to start improvement to the pier.


----------



## SunSeekur (Feb 10, 2009)

*title deleted*

EDIT: OOps!! I see that this would be considered advertising, which is not my intent so i will findthe right place on this site to properly post this for anyone intersted.  

_The proper place to put your ad would be in the TUG classified._


----------



## icydog (Feb 10, 2009)

The moderator will probably remove your post but if you want to sell your timeshare there is a marketplace here on Tug. The link was right above the top of the thread..*Read about the new* TUG Timeshare Marketplace


----------



## TEDK63 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Sales pitch/upgrading*

We had our sales pitch today.  Going to use our voucher to take the family on a 1/2 day snorkel sail tomorrow.   
All seems worth the 1 1/2 hours  Plus we always gain some nice tips on how to trade ect.  We also had the scoop that we told them that Disney is no loneger part if II

Talked about upgrading one of our Aruba units to get a platnium plus week here.   Well the joke is that while the marriott folks  keep telling  you that the value of our property  in Aruba is is worth 39,000 they will only offer 21,000 for it.  On the open market it would appear to be worth about 30,000. Granted its like trading in a car at the dealership and they want to make a profit... I'll give them that  So it really isnt worth 39,000 as they want to let you believe.  

If they would even give me near fair open market value, I would have considered the upgrade.  They i turn would still turn a near  9,000 profit as they resell my unit in Aruba....  

Hmmm


----------



## icydog (Feb 19, 2009)

TEDK63 said:


> We had our sales pitch today.  Going to use our voucher to take the family on a 1/2 day snorkel sail tomorrow.
> All seems worth the 1 1/2 hours  Plus we always gain some nice tips on how to trade ect.  We also had the scoop that we told them that Disney is no loneger part if II
> 
> Talked about upgrading one of our Aruba units to get a platnium plus week here.   Well the joke is that while the marriott folks  keep telling  you that the value of our property  in Aruba is is worth 39,000 they will only offer 21,000 for it.  On the open market it would appear to be worth about 30,000. Granted its like trading in a car at the dealership and they want to make a profit... I'll give them that  So it really isnt worth 39,000 as they want to let you believe.
> ...



Aruba platinum weeks are selling on the resale market for less than $14000. If MFC is something you really want the offer they put on the table is not a bad one. They are selling platinum weeks, I don't know the price of platinum plus weeks, for $36,000 at the resort now. If you trade your week in it will only cost you $15,000 for a far superior resort, imho. Plus you'd be done with the Aruba week. That alone would be motivation for me. Marriott has 40+ owners on their resale list and there are tons more on all the other resale sites. 

*Again, if this is something you would like to do, I suggest, you go for it.*


----------



## m61376 (Feb 20, 2009)

icydog said:


> Aruba platinum weeks are selling on the resale market for less than $14000. If MFC is something you really want the offer they put on the table is not a bad one. They are selling platinum weeks, I don't know the price of platinum plus weeks, for $36,000 at the resort now. If you trade your week in it will only cost you $15,000 for a far superior resort, imho. Plus you'd be done with the Aruba week. That alone would be motivation for me. Marriott has 40+ owners on their resale list and there are tons more on all the other resale sites.
> 
> *Again, if this is something you would like to do, I suggest, you go for it.*



I think reality lies somewhere in between. I know the market has dropped, and maybe I missed a ridiculous price that slipped through, but having been shopping I did not see any Plat. Aruba weeks go for less than 14K (unless you are referring to a 1BR Ocean Club week). I know the 2 BR's at the SC are still commanding good money on the resale market, albeit a little lower than before (but not the tremendous discounts we've seen at some other resorts). OC weeks may be selling a little less because of very disgruntled owners, high MF's and the special assessment over the next two years.

As for it being a much better resort- that is a matter of opinion. I would contend just the opposite- I like Aruba much better. That's why they have properties in all different locations. Doesn't make you right and me wrong or vice versa. 

That said, if you really prefer going to St. Thomas then it is a good offer. Unless you own an OF view, which would sell for considerably more, it is a little less than what OS units have recently been selling for, prob. around the pricing for OV units and a good price for a GV. Again, maybe Marylin has seen a couple of units that I missed, but I researched this extensively at the end of last year and that's what 2 BR SC units were selling for.


----------

